
Ask HN: Have you ever quit in your first week - nonam999
Hi,<p>I post anonymous for obvious reason. I&#x27;m about to quit the company I just join. Nothing is wrong but I just feel like I won&#x27;t be a part here and I don&#x27;t want to wake up every morning. Again nothing is wrong, but it&#x27;s just my gut feeling.<p>Have you ever done so?
======
gscott
I once went to work for an online payments company that turned out to be a
scam. But I waited for my full months paycheck before leaving.

------
tyger11
Wait until you have a new job. Seriously.

